# Rice cooker question- once a week cooking?



## ellozz (Aug 7, 2006)

I have now been told by a third Asian friend that often rice is cooked in quantity once a week, or once every several days in their country. (Korea, Vietnam). They say that you have to have a good quality cooker to do this, one that will keep the rice warm. The ones I find only keep warm for about 12 hours. I think having warm rice available all day long for several days is wonderful, but haven't a clue what cooker will do this. (I am in USA). 
Does anyone know?


----------



## lov2cook2 (Aug 7, 2006)

Rice is a staple food for me I cook jasmine rice exclusively because it is delicious. 
Rice is so easy to cook! i cook the amount for the whole day but no more just cooked rice is so great but when I have had lefovers,I put it in a ziplock bag either in the fridge or freezer and zap it in the microwave and it is as good as just made!
I don't know about keeping it warm for a whole week, I honestly would be concerned about bacteria becasue rice does sour


----------



## Claire (Aug 7, 2006)

In Hawaii, most of my friends put rice in the cooker and started it every morning.  The rice was then available for kids coming and going during the day, but mostly it was there for supper when you got home from work.  Leftover rice was refridgerated and used for soups, stews, and mostly ... fried rice.  Also anywhere a recipe calls for bread crumbs you can substitute it.  Everyone I knew made rice every day.  An old-hawaii days friend visited recently and his first question (he was fixing dinner) was ... where is your rice cooker!  Haha!  It was quite hot out, so I told him I was making our rice in the microwave oven.  I was pleased that that would have been his second choice as well.


----------



## lov2cook2 (Aug 7, 2006)

Really? how do you make your rice in the microwave?

I love to recycle rice in to yummy dishes too, I make "red" rice it is soo easy to make and fit for company

Cook 2 c of rice
1 lb bacon 
1 large onion chopped
1 can tomato sauce
salt and cayenne to taste

Chop bacon in 1" pieces,render and drain the fat, 
add the chopped onion and cook till translucent. 
Add the tomato sauce to deglaze the pan 
pour over the cooked rice, stir gently to mix it all well and heat it thoroughly


----------



## htc (Aug 7, 2006)

I know some people who have constant batches of rice going as well. Though in most Asian households, the rice stays in the warmer until finished, about a day and a half or two days. Like Claire said it's always available to eat so gets gobbled up pretty fast.  If you eat a lot of rice, I 'm a big believer of getting a high quality rice cooker. I've never had success with non-Asian store cookers. It cooks the rice fine, but doesn't seem to know how to maintan a good heat w/o scorching the bottom of the rice.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Aug 7, 2006)

Rice being kept warm for some days?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Personally the idea doesn't seem very appealing...
I would cook them just as needed, chill the leftover and make fried rice or pudding etc. later.  They are not that much of a trouble or time consuming to make each time...


----------



## lov2cook2 (Aug 7, 2006)

yea but you are talking aout people that cook 3-4 lb of rice at a time for a couple of days!
I have used the rice cooker but I changed to a "rice  pot" it looks like a dutch oven but it is shallow
I parch my rice in penut oil and salt and then when it smells like pop corn i add the water 1x1 cover it back up and turn the fire to low and let it rip 
fluffy fluffy rice every time


----------



## gemgirlco.com (Aug 7, 2006)

I have one of those rice cookers that keeps the rice warm after cooked.  I will only keep the rice there for 8 hours.  Longer than that I find that it tends to get spoiled.  If I have leftover rice after 8 hours I put in the frig, then just lightly fry it with a little soy sauce to reheat it.


----------



## Yakuta (Aug 7, 2006)

There are rice cookers that keep rice warm for the entire day and we had one of those.  I am not sure I would keep rice in there any longer than a day (I am with urmaniac).  Rice does spoil and will go sour and funky if you keep it at a low temperature for too long.  

We are not a huge rice eating family so I donated my rice cooker and now just make fresh rice in a pot.  It's not that difficult and it's one less big appliance to declutter my kitchen.


----------



## Claire (Aug 7, 2006)

I use the same water-to-rice that I'd use for making rice anywhere.  Sometimes (not usually) I actually rinse the rice first (just when I'm unfamiliar witht he type of rice).  It is basically 2:1 water to rice, but the water can be chicken stock, andyou can spice it and put in vegetables.  The hairy part is that it tends to over-boil.  So maybe a little more water than normal, but definitely a much bigger glass bowl than you'd need on the stove top.  The hard part is that microwave ovens vary a LOT in power.  With the oven I have now, I start with 4 minutes, then let it sit for a few minutes, then do a couple more minutes, then let it sit.  Rice cooks in the sitting time, NOT in the coooking time.  You mostly want to keep the water hot.  It turned out OK, I think.  But the times vary so much from microwave oven to microwave oven (believe me, I've owned at least a half dozen of the darned things!!).


----------



## lov2cook2 (Aug 7, 2006)

That is the good thing about the way i make it, it doesnt foam up and boil over
your pot is hoooot when you are parching your rice, add the same amount of water as rice it will fizz and spit for a second, stirr, cover and turn heat to low in 20 minutes or so you will have a pot of *fluffy very loose* rice fit for a king and of course you can use stock instead of water or what ever else you want to add

double water to a measure of rice turns out a graing that tends to be too soft and the integrity of the rice is compromised to an extent (for my liking that is)

of course, to each its own we all like things in a diferent way and so there is no wrong way


----------



## ellozz (Aug 7, 2006)

*thanks!*

Thank you for all of your replies, I appreciate the response.
I went to school recently with a girl from Korea, then when I graduated, I started working for a couple from Vietnam. Both times I was told about how rice is kept in the household in a cooker "that you have to get from Japan or China, a really good one". My fellow student promised to get the brand, but alas, never did. 
I suppose I am not too lazy to cook rice every day, I was just intrigued by the possibility of having it last several days. The Korean girl was talking out how she loved to go home for dinner, her mom would have all these dishes on the table. I said, "She must spend HOURS in the kitchen then!". She said no, the food is cooked all on one day, then stored in the fridge, the rice in the cooker. At each dinner, they get rice out of the rice cooker, then their mom sets on the table the dishes she chose for that night. So basically, mom was cooking once a week...sounds lovely.


----------



## lov2cook2 (Aug 7, 2006)

it was fun! lol


----------



## Steve A (Aug 8, 2006)

Another FYI, bad (spoiled cooked) rice can and will give you a foodborne illness.

It's just as easy to make batches often, refrigerate what you don't use for another use.

Ciao,


----------



## Billy Cea (Aug 21, 2006)

I like to make a little extra rice for dinner in my rice cooker and then the next morning I add a bunch of water to the rice that's left in the cooker and cook away.  The rice gets real mushy and water logged.  At that point you have porridge or congee.  From there you can add all sorts of goodies to make breakfast, leftover meat from dinner, pickled vegetables, eggs, and on and on just be creative.

This is especially good stuff if you are sick, at least that's what my Chinese friends tell me.


----------



## Claire (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm afraid I saw congee made with fish heads and it put me off of the concept!


----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 22, 2006)

Cooked rice is potentially hazardous and should be handled carefully.  Once it's cooked, it has to be maintained at 140 degrees.   If it should cool below that temperature, you have 2 hours to consume it or reheat it above 165 (quickly) and then hold it at 140 again.   
Normally, professionally, I would never suggest saving cooked rice.   First, it's so cheap to begin with, a little waste is not that bad.  Second, unless you chill it quickly you run risks of food borne illness.  If you want to save cooked rice spread it thinly onto a baking sheet and refrigerate it immediately.   Stir it every 20 minutes or so until it is cooled, completely.   Then, wrap it and use within 24 hours.


----------



## Restless N8tiv (Sep 14, 2006)

okay, since we'er on the subject of rice, I gotta throw in my two cents. I grew up in Hawaii where rice is a must with every meal, even breakfast...yes breakfast. Here's what you can do with leftover rice that has been refrigerated over night. A dish that I call the breakfast of champions. It called "loco moco":

Put the cold rice in a microwavable bowl and set it for "defrost" for 8 to 10 minutes. This should warm up the rice a little bit. While the rice is defrosting, fry a hamburger patty (two if you are really hungry) and set it on top of the rice when it is done defrosting. Next, add an "over easy" egg on top of the hamburger patty. Then to top it all off....add gravy! Now that's what I call a big breakfast!

Restless


----------



## college_cook (Sep 14, 2006)

If I'm in the mood for rice come breakfast time I always add a little bit of sugar and milk to it... makes a great cold cereal.


----------



## philso (Sep 14, 2006)

here in japan, rice is definitely _not_ held in a rice cooker for a week, or even for 2 or 3 days. most people make at least a batch per day, sometimes two. even then, it's not usually held at temperature for more than an hour or two. if there are left-overs, they go into tupperware in the fridge and are reheated in the microwave and are finished the first thing next day. i'll admit that on the rare occasion, it may mistakenly be left in the rice cooker overnight, not at temp, but it's eaten up pronto.

beyond the obvious health hazards, there's little reason not to have a fresh batch. the containers used to store the rice, measure it out automatically with one push of a button. then it's washed until the water is clear, the appropriate amount of water added and then cooked with 1 push of a button or set to start cooking so it will be just finished at whatever time you want to eat. total prep time is maybe 2 minutes or so.

and beyond that, rice is consumed 2 or 3 times daily. multiply that by a family of 4 for a week and you come up with around 60 bowls, but of course teenagers and husbands usually eat at least 2 bowls, so you're looking at maybe 100 bowls of rice cooked at 1 time and held for a week????? you'd have to have a couple of institutional sized rice cookers to even attempt making that much.


----------



## suzyQ3 (Sep 14, 2006)

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> Cooked rice is potentially hazardous and should be handled carefully. Once it's cooked, it has to be maintained at 140 degrees. If it should cool below that temperature, you have 2 hours to consume it or reheat it above 165 (quickly) and then hold it at 140 again.
> Normally, professionally, I would never suggest saving cooked rice. First, it's so cheap to begin with, a little waste is not that bad. Second, unless you chill it quickly you run risks of food borne illness. If you want to save cooked rice spread it thinly onto a baking sheet and refrigerate it immediately. Stir it every 20 minutes or so until it is cooled, completely. Then, wrap it and use within 24 hours.


 
I love my big fuzzy logic rice cooker, but I would never think to keep rice in it more than a few hours. That said, I'm curious about your statement that cooked rice should not be stored below 140 degrees for more than two hours. My refrigerator's default temperature is 37 degrees. I could understand the caution about keeping rice at room temp or not cold enough, but why would keeping it cool (or below 149) cause rice to spoil? 

I've never actually wanted to save cooked rice by itself, but I often refrigerate casseroles or other dishes that include cooked rice. Does your recommendation extend to them as well?


----------



## VeraBlue (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi SuzyQ

Your fridge is set at the right temp.   The problem you'd encounter with saving some casserole or stew or anything else that is 'thick' is that it usually doesn't cool fast enough.   People tend to just put the whatever is left directly into the fridge, still in the pan it was baked in, or it may be transfered to a tupperware with a nice tight fitting lid...

When you are holding food for consumption it has to be kept at a minimum of 140.  If you then place it into the fridge for another day, you have to get it at or below 40 within two hours.  The best way to do this is to transfer whatever is left to shallow pans, spreading it thinly and putting it into the fridge unwrapped and out of the way of anything dripping into it.   

I've heard of people leaving things on the counter till it cooled a bit before putting it into the fridge.   This practice, like many others that have been discussed here, is like having TNT in your home.  

So many people do right by themselves.   They exercise, they get plenty of rest, they drink lots of water, they go to the dentist and physician, they wear seatbelts, they drive with extra caution during inclement weather...yet so many also don't believe that eventually, improper handling of food during all stages will lead to a food borne illness on some level.

I'd be happy to answer any other questions you may have.  I think you are doing right by yourself in seeking these answers.


----------



## suzyQ3 (Sep 14, 2006)

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> Hi SuzyQ
> 
> Your fridge is set at the right temp. The problem you'd encounter with saving some casserole or stew or anything else that is 'thick' is that it usually doesn't cool fast enough. People tend to just put the whatever is left directly into the fridge, still in the pan it was baked in, or it may be transfered to a tupperware with a nice tight fitting lid...
> 
> ...


 
Funny thing, VB: I actually read your original post and somehow changed your 140, which was right there in print as clear as day, to 40 in my mind. So my whole post made virtually no sense whatsoever.  

As for those casseroles I mentioned, I usually let one sit out for about an hour before refrigerating. What do you think?


----------



## VeraBlue (Sep 15, 2006)

suzyQ3 said:
			
		

> Funny thing, VB: I actually read your original post and somehow changed your 140, which was right there in print as clear as day, to 40 in my mind. So my whole post made virtually no sense whatsoever.
> 
> As for those casseroles I mentioned, I usually let one sit out for about an hour before refrigerating. What do you think?



Bad girl, bad girl....

As soon as you finish dinner, cut the casserole down to more managable sizes, or if it's stew like, pour it onto a baking sheet (like a cookie sheet) and refrigerate it immediately.  The thinner or smaller the pieces, the more surface  space is exposed to the chilling effects of your fridge.  If you leave it on the counter for an hour, that's an hour of cooling time you have wasted.  Remember, you only have two hours to get the whole thing to or below 40.


----------



## GB (Sep 15, 2006)

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> pour it onto a baking sheet (like a cookie sheet) and refrigerate it immediately.


If you do this though, wouldn't the hot food that you are putting in the fridge raise the temp of the fridge above 40 putting everything else into the danger zone potentially? I was always taught to cool food as quickly as possible outside of the fridge before sticking it in. The food does not have to be cold, but should not be hot when it goes in.


----------



## VeraBlue (Sep 15, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> If you do this though, wouldn't the hot food that you are putting in the fridge raise the temp of the fridge above 40 putting everything else into the danger zone potentially? I was always taught to cool food as quickly as possible outside of the fridge before sticking it in. The food does not have to be cold, but should not be hot when it goes in.


 
The increase in temperature is usually minimal, no more than a few degrees.


----------



## prada (Sep 23, 2006)

riced cooked once a week??? that is one crazy idea.  I dont find cooking on the cooker takes alot of time that cant be done daily


----------



## Jaye Lewis (Sep 27, 2006)

VeraBlue, 

The guidelines you share seem quite strict for a home setting.  I'm sure they are appropriate for a professional setting, where legalities and reputation are concerned, and much appreciated!  I also recognise it's all based on a gamble; to get sick or get away with it.  But as long as good kitchen hygiene and food prep is practiced, I can't see the need to sound alarms.  My 20+ family on Thanksgiving would faint if I cleared the counters in the middle of the day. Dairy does go to the fridge but there's no room for anything else.  
The only food-borne illnesses I've ever witnessed were pegged to restaurants, not home kitchens. 
Jaye (long-time nurse)


----------



## XeniA (Sep 28, 2006)

Jaye Lewis said:
			
		

> VeraBlue,
> 
> The guidelines you share seem quite strict for a home setting.  I'm sure they are appropriate for a professional setting, where legalities and reputation are concerned, and much appreciated!  I also recognise it's all based on a gamble; to get sick or get away with it.  But as long as good kitchen hygiene and food prep is practiced, I can't see the need to sound alarms.  My 20+ family on Thanksgiving would faint if I cleared the counters in the middle of the day. Dairy does go to the fridge but there's no room for anything else.
> The only food-borne illnesses I've ever witnessed were pegged to restaurants, not home kitchens.
> Jaye (long-time nurse)


I have to admit I'm in full agreement here, however, VeraBlue I also want to assure you that YOU would be my caterer of choice presuming you 'do as you preach' because I definitely want to know that food I eat from 'foreign hands' has been handled as you propose, i.e., conservatively, erring on the side of safety.

But, I still feel there's a valid point being made by any number of us -- like Jaye, above, and like a group of us who live outside of the U.S. for whom USDA & CDC guidelines are just plain ... not irrelevant, not impractical ... I suppose, foreign?

On the canning forum I was involved in discussions regarding USDA guidelines, and, specifically, "USDA-approved for safety" recipes, and I'm sure many similar discussions preceeded those, food safety discussions being popular here, I gather. Still, canning or leaving food on the counter to cool, the root issue's the same -- avoiding being harmed by the food we handle.

Here's my thought: the U.S. has become one mighty litigious place to live, surely that's a fact we can all agree on (and no, for those of you who haven't lived outside the U.S., it's NOT that way elsewhere!). Because of that fact, instructions have popped up all over the place, instructions meant primarily to safeguard the manufacturer (or advisor in the case of the USDA) from being sued for negligence. Don't misunderstand -- any number of these are good and valid ... however ... there are also any number of them which go overboard (we've all received the lists as e-mails, priceless ones like shirt labels which suggest ironing, but NOT ironing WHILE you're wearing the shirt!), providing "idiot-proof" instructions which the majority of us, not being idiots, don't need to engrave on our brains as irrefutable facts.

Seems to me no doubt that the safety guidelines we're hearing which would have us all icing down and taking the temperature of our leftovers, are meant to protect us all. A Good Thing.

However, there's also a school of thought which would say that getting a little bit of bacteria into our systems in order to build immunity is also A Good Thing. What seems key here is that the systems into which we're getting that bit of bacteria need to be fundamentally healthy systems, not immune-compromised systems -- not old people, not infants, not ill people. Those people are the few for whom the ultra-strict USDA guidelines should be adhered to to the letter, certainly by restaurants and caterers and the like, who can't possibly know the health of each person they feed.

It doesn't seem to be correct scientific method if a theory is proposed and then accepted as fact IF any number of real-life examples which counter that theory are simply discarded as irrelevant. They may be inconvenient, but they're fact -- bacteria multiplying in food left on the counter _should_ theoretically make people sick ... but infact, in many cases, most certainly doesn't? How do you deduce that therefore, without a doubt, it's a fact that that food is dangerous? Is it a fact that bacteria has multiplied? Yes, probably it is. Is it a fact that therefore the presence of that increased bacteria WILL cause illness? I'd argue no.

If generation after generation has handled food in a certain way, and each generation has lived long enough to breed the next generation (who, no, aren't some kind of mutation), surely that counts for something, doesn't it?? Perhaps immunity builds up in each generation, and/or perhaps genetically over generations immunity is built up (however, foreigners like me moving into a community which cools its food on the counter and yet not getting ill, argue for the former).

With leftovers, including rice, certainly people should do as they believe, and if they're more comfortable with icing them before quickly refrigerating them, then by all means do. However, with the canning rules having been so strictly interpreted that generations of fine recipes will die out because they're not "USDA approved" ... that strikes me as a real pity, a true loss of culture, and truly unnecessary. Some common sense is in order, isn't it?


----------

